# Some hand made custom pickups



## TJSilljer (Aug 30, 2015)

Hey guys! Just wanted to show off a couple of sets of humbuckers I finished. These two sets ordered by some local customers, free shipping anywhere in Canada. I think at least one of the guys that these were for might even be on this forum. Hit me up with any questions or what ya think. Cheers

The standard pole double cream specs
50mm
Plastic Bobbins
Nickel silver baseplates
Standard humbucker slug/screws
42g Poly coated magnet wire
Alnico 5 magnets
4-con wire
Neck 7.5k
Bridge 8.3k

The Zebra gold poles
50mm 
Plastic Bobbins
Nickel silver baseplates
Gold slug/screws
42g Poly magnet wire
Alnico 5 magnets
4-con wire
Neck 8.5k
Bridge 9k


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Nice job, congrat.
What kind of winding method or machine do you use ?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Latole said:


> Nice job, congrat.
> What kind of winding method or machine do you use ?


Most pick up manufacturers will not reveal the specifics of how their pickups are wound because this is where the art of pickup design comes into play.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Some say by hand but in my opinion it can also mean someone runs the machine by hand as much as any hand winder which I highly doubt to be profitable.

In my opinion the method doesn't matter, it's the experience and skill that matters.

The methods and machines for winding are well known. There is nothing mysterious
Here what would it be?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Just like the ingredients to Coca-cola, the magnet wire used in winding the coils may be hush-hush.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Paul Running said:


> Just like the ingredients to Coca-cola, the magnet wire used in winding the coils may be hush-hush.


These recipes are well known, a pickup is a basic assembly. 
But I can admit for those who don't know, all this remains mysterious.
And I am sure that the recipe for Coca-Cola is too


----------



## TJSilljer (Aug 30, 2015)

For my hand wounds I use a Mojotone winder

For my "Scatter wound" pickups. The term only used because I technically cant use the term handwound. I use a CNC programmed to adjust the TPL every couple layers to mimic a hand wound traverse across the bobbin.

As far as the wire, its a 42 gauge plain enamel. Pretty standard for higher end pickups.

The only thing I dont share, the "Secret recipie" if you will. Is the potting mixture ratio, still not hard to figure out. Other than that winders dont usually share the TPL, or the way they traverse on the bobbin.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Thanks for sharing, it satisfies my curiosity. 
I have used beeswax to "pot" pickups from various manufacturers, at the request of customers. A mixture of beeswax and "regular" wax is also suggested.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

TJSilljer said:


> For my hand wounds I use a Mojotone winder
> 
> For my "Scatter wound" pickups. The term only used because I technically cant use the term handwound. I use a CNC programmed to adjust the TPL every couple layers to mimic a hand wound traverse across the bobbin.
> 
> ...


I agree with your statement. Mixtures are definitely a secret in virtually all the arts and sciences. Some bakers will never divulge their full recipe instructions.


----------



## TJSilljer (Aug 30, 2015)

Latole said:


> Thanks for sharing, it satisfies my curiosity.
> I have used beeswax to "pot" pickups from various manufacturers, at the request of customers. A mixture of beeswax and "regular" wax is also suggested.


Interesting, potting a pickup after its been potted from a mfgr wont yeild the same result. From what ive seen if a mfgr parafin wax vaccume pots a pickup, that coil is now saturated. The beeswax being a heavier wax wont penetrate right down to the coil. So beeswax initial potting is different. 

Just cut open a 74' PBass coil and it looks like Fender did a quick laquer did to seal the outside of the coil but the inside isnt saturated. A beeswax mix will yield the same result. the more parafin you add the more it thins the mixture. But of course the more microphonic the pickup will be. But in a low to mid gain setting I prefer a beeswax or laquer dip to let the coil breathe a little better.

Potting is weird


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I just use candle wax, melted over the coil with a hair dryer. Sacrilege, I understand. But it's really the outer 40% of the coil where the risk of microphonics is greatest. The portion of the coil wound closest to the bobbin (or polepieces, where there are some) tends to be pretty snug, with greater risk for slack as the circumference increases. So if the wax I melt doesn't penetrate ALL the way through, I'm not concerned. I suppose if I played really loud, and stood next to a 4x12 stack, I might be concerned, but those circumstances are unlikely to occur.

All the same, nice tidy and clean pickups.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

TJSilljer said:


> Potting is weird


I use beeswax on all my inductors: chokes and transformers.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I use ear wax. It has the vibrations of all that great boomer classic rock I have listened to all these years.

Sorry, that was childish. In general, I buy pickups already made the way I like from experts who know what they're doing.


----------

